# Did anyone ever write a Story Hour about...



## Darkness (Dec 24, 2004)

....a pbp game? Especially one they're playing in EN World?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 24, 2004)

My Story Hour is a non-ENWorld PbP game.  Many years old and still running(though much slower these days). Players are(and were, since we lost a couple) from Austria(Vienna, actually), USA, Holland, and North Wales

EDIT: Though it wasn't COMPLETELY PbP...there are some actual live gaming elements in there. A fun hybrid round robin game.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 24, 2004)

Right, that's cool... I suspected there might be non-EN World ones. You had a player(s) from Vienna? Hehehe. I'm always surprised how many Austrian role-players are there.

I really wonder whether there are any EN World pbp SHs though.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 24, 2004)

Yep, one player from Vienna. He moved a while back and lost contact with him, sadly...going to try tracking him down again one day soon.

I think there are a couple ENWorld PbPs in SH form around here...though my mind has blanked at the moment.


----------



## Emiricol (Dec 24, 2004)

My _Of Fey and Shadow_ story hour is a writeup of a play by post game at the Riddle of Steel forums.


----------



## Starman (Dec 24, 2004)

I've actually been thinking of doing a Story Hour for my game here, Traipsing Across Khorvaire. I wanted to wait until the game was a little farther along, though. With the pace of PbP games as slow as it is, it could be forever between updates. I suppose I could do smaller, more frequent updates, though. I just might do that.

Starman


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 3, 2005)

Silver Moon's Revenge, Renewal, and the Promise of a New Year game is the PbP off-shoot of a live game.


----------



## arwink (Jan 3, 2005)

From memory, Carnifexes Storyhour was based on a play by post.  It's well worth reading without that though.


----------



## Pyske (Jan 3, 2005)

Tales of the Bray Keaven is also based on a (T20) PbP game, as I recall.


----------



## Steverooo (Jan 9, 2005)

I've had several (although none were played by post on ENWorld, no).  "A Bad End" was a long play by post, using a non-D20 rules system.  It lasted more than a year, before the BBEFs won!  There was another short adventure with one of the same PCs.  I think there was also another one, but I can't recall what it was, right off hand...

Oh, yeah!  It was a Buffy The Vampire-Slayer game, that never really took off, due to a lack of attention from the GM.  Buffy: The Awakening.


----------



## ltclnlbrain (Jan 10, 2005)

My story hour, "Prison of the Firebringer," is based on a PbP game I'm running at PlayByWeb.com.  The link should be in my signature, but for some reason it hasn't been showing up lately, so you can follow this one too.


----------

